# Bicep tendinitis help ideas ?



## getbig1974 (Feb 6, 2016)

Ok so original thought might have a tear at rotor cuff but after MRI nothing so I have bicep tendinitis. This is seriously killing my training I can only go to about 80% weight and range of motion is killing me and so is constant nagging pain. So I've to a few guys and they tell me either lay off and this will take 6 months or so to heal or workout and it will heal within a year or longer.  So I decided to workout and let heal longer as you know I'm very ocd so it impossible for me to look at the wall for 6 months riding s bicycle or treadmill
So I was wondering who has the same problem and what have they don't to treat it while training exercises or advice to help heal while training ?   Even any drug ideas HgH ect.  Thanks


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 7, 2016)

Here's what I found works best in this order. All can be used together 
1. tb-500
2. Bpc -157
3. Cissus
4. R.I.C.E.
5. Massage therapy/flossing 
Keep in mind these are remedies for tendinitis.  If you have tendonosis on the otherhand,  your only option is rest.  GH will not help


----------



## rangerjockey (Feb 7, 2016)

Any thing which aggravates it STOP. Ice, rest, and what Magnus suggests

:yeahthat:


----------



## psych (Feb 7, 2016)

4x20 high rep hammer curls...LIGHT

i'm talking 5lbs. db


----------



## getbig1974 (Feb 7, 2016)

I don't use a lot of peps anymore what's the best site for getting tb500 I'll give it a try I heard this before but so many fake peptide companies anyone have a good suggestion


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 28, 2016)

rangerjockey said:


> Any thing which aggravates it STOP. Ice, rest, and what Magnus suggests
> 
> :yeahthat:



Agreed,,,if your doing something that aggravates it,,remove it from your regimen.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 29, 2016)

Ok, if it hurts at the shoulder chances are it not biceps tendonitus. Rather it's upper cross syndrome which is usually misdiagnosed. Common to most bbing and hard working men. I wont take the time here in case I am wrong about the location and you disagree.

Also, while I agree with Psyche's prescription I will add one more detail. When you warm up and feel the pain give it a number from 1 to 10. Continue the exercise unless it goes higher than that number.

Good luck,
Hawk


----------



## squatster (Feb 29, 2016)

For looking for peps or gear- we arn't suposed to ask on the open forum - we have a suppliers section and they have references - if you can't find it there then you may want to try some other boards
Good luck with the arm. Do some thing with it. I think what you have hurts more then when you tear it off.
Is it nerve pain or tendon or muscle?
Nerve pain sucks to me
I am like you - very OCD- If I can't do some thing 100% I have to walk away and not even try a little


----------

